# New Cover Art: Aurelian



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its finally here! The cover art for _Aurelian_, and yes its real this time, not me playing a joke. They weren't kidding when they said it was incredible, and it really is.










Lorgar and a dying Avatar of Khaine, right in the fiery hells of the Eye of Terror while the world around them burns. A truly epic scene :biggrin:.


Edit: The exact release date for Aurelian has been confirmed. It will be released on September 12th, at 6pm British Summer Time.










Make a note of it people. Remember the lessons of _Promethean Sun_, have the money ready and do not wait around to order it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I rather like the avatar bit but Lorgar could've been a bit better, I think. I probably won't be getting this though seeing as I don't have £40 atm to spare...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT!* :shok:


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks amazing, just hope I snag one! I have been checking every day in spite of being on the mailing list haha.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

That be pimpin'. Lorgar does look a tad small but then an Avatar aint no small thang!

Looking forward to this when its released!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

avatar looks abit square imo....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Right, here is another one that is going to cost us an arm and a fucking leg......... perhaps even a reproductive organ or two.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I was totally imagining Lorgar as looking like Xerxes from 300.

And another Avatar killed by a Primarch (this one looks like a Transformer though)? You would think they'd waste their time trying to save a Primarch like Magnus who was on the border of turning or staying loyal. Interesting stuff.

PS. I feel sorry for the Eldar fanboys.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am going to be getting this. The cover art looks awesome, and I love the Heresy series!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You know I may just start an eldar army because of how sorry I feel for them, they are continually getting their arse kicked by every and any race and it appears they are will be 2 for 0 (even 3 to 0 can't remember if one turned up in Promethean Son) out of the heresy already.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> You know I may just start an eldar army because of how sorry I feel for them, they are continually getting their arse kicked by every and any race and it appears they are will be 2 for 0 (even 3 to 0 can't remember if one turned up in Promethean Son) out of the heresy already.


Bearing in mind where the story is set (and, secretly, how much the author hates the "lol dead avatar" meme), it's likely that there's more to it than just killing an Avatar of Khaine.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I enjoyed the drug dealer bit you had going with the picture on your site ADB, why'd you remove it? 

Also, had an official picture of Lorgar been released (one similar to the one on the cover of Aurelian), I don't think I would have imagined Lorgar as being weak at all.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I cant fuck wait for this book. if i miss it i swear i will cut myself!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lorgar isn't taking an Avatar of Khaine in Close-Quarter Combat. 

Still buying this though. :don-t_mention:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

bobss said:


> Lorgar isn't taking an Avatar of Khaine in Close-Quarter Combat.


If you look closely, you will notice one spike is missing from Lorgar's mace.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Bearing in mind where the story is set (and, secretly, how much the author hates the "lol dead avatar" meme), it's likely that there's more to it than just killing an Avatar of Khaine.


Ok I'll take your word for it  

If I try to go all Sherlock Holmes on the picture and discounting that Lorgar has just beaten him, to me it seems by the way "Lorgar" (If that's him) is standing it might be a vision, possibly showing the birth of Slaanesh, the eye of terror and the death of some crone worlds.

I'm still worried about how many times an Avatar of Khaine is used as a plot point though, heck even a greater daemon of Slaanesh possessed one >.< I'd love it if an Avatar actually owned something or someone in a book, at least to try and balance the amount of time it's humiliated.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Bear in mind that the Avatar of Khaine is the Eldar's ultimate Embodiment of a warrior, so of course it would be used alot, shame i wont be able to afford it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

yanlou said:


> Bear in mind that the Avatar of Khaine is the Eldar's ultimate Embodiment of a warrior, so of course it would be used alot, shame i wont be able to afford it.


Yeah of course, but it just seems like the more it's used the less of a danger it is, since it's always defeated. This goes for Eldar in general to, you hear of Tau victories, Orc victories, Tyranid victories, etc etc but when the last time the Eldar truly one upped anyone.

Anyway love the art and can't wait for the book, will definitely be getting it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Still don't know exactly when this bad boy goes on sale either


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Still don't know exactly when this bad boy goes on sale either


Soon! Afaik though if you put remind me, you should get notified straight away.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys please don't get offended by me for saying this, am just joking, but nowadays an Avatar Of Khaine for the Eldar is like the French military's post-Napoleon fighting record for France. :laugh:


Again, sorry about that, couldn't resist making the joke there.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think that Lorgar didn't actually kill the avatar, I thought that this book was the visionns Lorgar recieved while in the EoT; keeping that in mind he is watching an avatar die at the birth cry of Slaanesh on an Eldar craftworld. I didn't think he was activaly taking a role in any event in the past or whatever else they showed him but I can not wait to read this, so excited


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

if , in game, a squad of SoB can gun down and avatar then I am SURE a primach would manage it!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> if , in game, a squad of SoB can gun down and avatar then I am SURE a primach would manage it!


Yeah but that's just another example of Avatar cruelty


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The full artwork, the book cover, is out now.










Zoomed in, with Lorgar's details and the Avatar's clearer, it looks a lot better.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

URGENT UPDATE! EXACT _AURELIAN_ RELEASE DATE CONFIRMED!!










Be ready people. Be ready.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

WHat happened to Lorgar's skull? Top bits are missing...replaced by some wiring


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think that's meant to be writing.

Btw Avatar's weren't around during the birth of Slaanesh and Eye of Terror, it was only after Slaanesh beat the hell out of Khaine did his fragments split and fly away to craftworlds. At least that's what I thought. Trying to figure out why the Avatar is dying if it's not because Lorgar simply battered him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy fugging shit. Looks even better. :shok: 

September 12th, eh? 

Fuck. 

Why is everything I want released this month?! I mean, Space Marine on the 9th (at least in Finland), this three days later, and then there is stuff I wanted from Games Day? Fuck? Ouh, and I am supposed to go shopping on Friday? That shopping budget just went to 0€. For the Emperor.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

It goes on sale on a monday thats perfect for me :victory:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just asked my GF for this as a special present... I'm sure I'll be buying it myself when she tells me what for though


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Britan's about six hours ahead of me time wise, so if I head home after my English class and get to my laptop I should have enough time to stay on the BL site, order it at 12, then rush back to college. Ok.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Great, I will have absolutely no computer access at that time/day/week, I now have to get family member to stakeout for me. Government work can really suck once in awhile


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Estimates for how long this will take to sell out? I give it 15-30 minutes. What do you guys think?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> Estimates for how long this will take to sell out? I give it 15-30 minutes. What do you guys think?


It will take that long just to order it :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

NIKT208 said:


> Estimates for how long this will take to sell out? I give it 15-30 minutes. What do you guys think?


4-6+ hours?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The inside cover for Aurelian has been confirmed. Promethean Sun got a drake-scale cover which was appropriate and Aurelian is no exception. It gets... human skin!










Praise Chaos!










And may it protect us from that Avatar.










And the Word Bearers Legion symbol.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Human skin? Is it real? :crazy:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Human skin? Is it real? :crazy:


If it was, it wouldn't be very good for the sales, would it? :laugh:


----------



## Pigasos (Mar 9, 2011)

Would justify the price tag, though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it torn from ADB himself?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Is it torn from ADB himself?


Giving an autograph wasn't enough for ADB. To beat the other authors he had to give us the skin from his back in every copy. :biggrin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Giving an autograph wasn't enough for ADB. To beat the other authors he had to give us the skin from his back in every copy.


Excellent. Now I can own a piece of ADB. :crazy:


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...they are really really milking this book...not like it needs it!! its gonna sell in a couple of hours!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I so hope I get one, hopefully it'll be like the Salamander one before, I got that like a week after it had been released.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I have given up a good parking spot at my college to rush home so as to order this novella. When i get back for my 12:50 class I will probably spend an hour looking for a spot to park. It'll be worth it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As I type this only 45 minutes to go. Get ready everybody, _Aurelian_ is nearly here.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*is pissed as hell* 

Fucking banks closing already 17.00... Fuck them all completely. 

We were supposed to go and get me a credit card today so that I could order this thing... And whatdo ya know, mum got stuck in traffic, and the banks closed before we could get anywhere.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm trying to get on the website and well, it's so busy it's not even loading. Safe to say I probably won't get the first copy hahaha


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> I'm trying to get on the website and well, it's so busy it's not even loading. Safe to say I probably won't get the first copy hahaha


I think the author gets the very first copy.

Only 3 minutes to go. Black Library is taking forever to load, but must be patient and keep going.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I cant do anything on the website, pretty shitty when its a limited edition that you can miss out on because they dont properly host their site.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

website has crashed, pathetic


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If we are experiencing problems that means everybody is experiencing them. We just have to wait and be patient, the site will open up.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Their server is too busy  I was just there a second ago.

Edit: I'm panicking.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Bah he didn't kill the Avatar, merely inconvenienced it! It will reform in h half hour or so ready to be reactivated. Oh and the reason you imperials never hear about avatars winning? THERE WERE NO SURVIVORS! You only hear about avatars when they DON'T exterminate all mon-keigh in a 10 mile radius. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I'd imagine he'll get the first one. Eitherway I'm not worried about hat as much as I am trying secure a copy. BL.com is taking forever to loaaaad


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, there seems to be a fuckload of traffic there...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Yeah I'd imagine he'll get the first one. Eitherway I'm not worried about hat as much as I am trying secure a copy. BL.com is taking forever to loaaaad


Cos everybody is trying to get on at the same time, and BL have just put it up so there'll be some lag there. The site will clear up and only a few copies will be gone from those who were just plain lucky. But buying them first does not guarantee getting a low numbered copy.


Lord of the Night


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it too much to ask for the 666th copy? That's all I ask for from this transaction hahaha


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

The last one I got was number 666 but would have been better with this one. Has anybody been able to get on the website yet. This is a farse from BL, very very poor.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

mal310 said:


> The last one I got was number 666 but would have been better with this one. Has anybody been able to get on the website yet. This is a farse from BL, very very poor.


Site is still down, but they did manage to get the email out letting me know its on sale lol. Seriously, if you know you are going to have increased traffic on your site at a specific time set by yourself then let your host know and prepare accordingly....


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Right time for a rant. To not prepare your website for the increase in traffic is totally incompetent. The last Limited Edition release was also a complete mess on the website. Black Library needs to seriously gets its house in order regarding these issues. Its just amateurish and pisses off loyal customers. I've already wasted enough of my evening on this and am going to leave it till later. The website will probably be down for hours.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If you really want something, be prepared to wait. Just fucking have some patience. It is a bit like complaining that Black Library did not clone Dan Abnett, and instead just brought one Dan Abnett to Games Day, resulting in looong waiting lines to get your books signed. 

And from Facebook: 



> Black Library
> If you are trying to get on to buy ‘Aurelian’, there are still plenty of copies left.
> 
> We apologise for those of you experiencing problems, due to the volume of traffic on the site, the website is running very slowly.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You must admit they haven't learnt from Promethean Sun at all.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> If you really want something, be prepared to wait. Just fucking have some patience. It is a bit like complaining that Black Library did not clone Dan Abnett, and instead just brought one Dan Abnett to Games Day, resulting in looong waiting lines to get your books signed.
> 
> And from Facebook:


If I want to have a rant about what I believe is totally unacceptable customer service then I will. By the way its rude and childish to swear at others. If you are unable to articulate your point without resorting to swearing then I suggest you don't bother, and no its not like cloning Dan Abnett at all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mal310 said:


> If I want to have a rant about what I believe is totally unacceptable customer service then I will. By the way its rude and childish to swear at others. If you are unable to articulate your point without resorting to swearing then I suggest you don't bother, and no its not like cloning Dan Abnett at all.


Lol.

And that pretty much summed my opinion of your post.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Hyping up a release and then not being able to handle the server load has no way/shape/or form relation to 'cloning' an individual writer. 

The issue that I have with this is that it was not only preventable by allowing pre-orders, but it is something that the BL _knew_ was going to happen as it has happened before! My biggest gripe however comes from the few that claim to have been able to get through the ordering process noting they are picking up multiple copies... when I can't even get the site to load to get a single copy!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> If you really want something, be prepared to wait. Just fucking have some patience. It is a bit like complaining that Black Library did not clone Dan Abnett, and instead just brought one Dan Abnett to Games Day, resulting in looong waiting lines to get your books signed.


Not really, they are at fault. Its a lesson they should have learned from _Promethean Sun_. People are right to be annoyed. Also, bad analogy. :wink:

Personally though I've had no electricity all day because of the bad weather parts of England are under, and to be honest had forgot that _Aurelian_ was on sale today anyway! So this has probably worked in my favour.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Still 2807 copies left... Now if I only had a credit card... :crazy:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Still 2807 copies left... Now if I only had a credit card... :crazy:


I still can't get into the damn site!

I acknowledge that everybody is suffering problems getting into the site and that many copies will be available by the time I get there... but still this sucks sh*%!!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Still 2807 copies left... Now if I only had a credit card... :crazy:


How the devil are you getting through?


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

2673 copies left


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Server is too busy


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

My feeling on the current situation, along with one of my Top Five Fiction Characters and some ominous music.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> How the devil are you getting through?


Dunno. What saddens me here is that when I for once have a chance to make a damn lot of profit, I have no way to take advantage out of it! :laugh:


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Dunno. What saddens me here is that when I for once have a chance to make a damn lot of profit, I have no way to take advantage out of it! :laugh:


Wow you have a board of people trying to get the book so they can actually read it, and all you care about is buying copies and screwing those people over.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Grendelrt said:


> Wow you have a board of people trying to get the book so they can actually read it, and all you care about is buying copies and screwing those people over.


Pretty sure he's joking.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Grendelrt said:


> Wow you have a board of people trying to get the book so they can actually read it, and all you care about is buying copies and screwing those people over.


... Jeez... I cant even get myself a copy damn it due to the fact that I have no credit card... But be assured, if you miss out on it, you can always buy it from that guy who ordered 10 and sells them for 200€ each.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Dunno. What saddens me here is that when I for once have a chance to make a damn lot of profit, I have no way to take advantage out of it! :laugh:


Why are you on the BL site if you aren't there to buy- just to troll the count? How about getting off to free up some space for those who are actually trying to _buy_ Aurelian?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> Why are you on the BL site if you aren't there to buy- just to troll the count? How about getting off to free up some space for those who are actually trying to _buy_ Aurelian?


I think its better I dont tell anyone that I am there with both my Laptop and Ipa- Ouh, fuck.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

finally got on and there was 2039 left but went straight to server is busy, I'm worried about not getting this now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> finally got on and there was 2039 left, I'm worried about not getting this now.


Dude, you got that far, with that many left. I am sure you will get it. 

Especially since people seem to be getting so pissed that they give up. :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm getting "waiting" pages now, it's not going directly to server busy. If I take it one step at a time I may eventually get there by tomorrow.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm getting "waiting" pages now, it's not going directly to server busy. If I take it one step at a time I may eventually get there by tomorrow.


Welcome to Tuesday.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago, how many copies are left?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They just posted a message on fb about 30 minutes ago saying there's 2,600 copies still in stock. What it says on the site is wrong when ever it does load.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

This whole 3,000 copies ONLY for the novella's is complete bullshit, if you ask me. I said it before and I"ll say it again: By limiting it to 3,000 copies, you punish your fanbase more than you reward them. "Gotta work on the day it's released for orders? Tough fuckin' shit." "Need to wait 2 days till payday to afford the roughly 100$ it'll take to get to you? Sorry suckers, 1st come, 1st serve." Then they make everyone wait 2 years before they'll let us have a 2nd chance at it again.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Doelago, how many copies are left?
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


Last I checked it was just above 2600, then they took it off sale some time later. 

So the numbers should be quite similar. I think.


----------

